# South East meet, Horsham / Crawley area. Sept 26 UPDATE!



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Had a few people from the Horsham area and further out interested in a meet. So thought I would do something about creating one.

This is planned for Wed the 26th of sept. We will be looking to meet around 6.45 somewhere in Horsham, and then take a ride on out to rusper for around 7.30 ish to a pub with private parking for some photos, food and drink.

Once I have numbers ill finalise the details of the pub and meeting place.

Are you name to the list if your interested and can do that date:

1. Rich196 (eatting)
2. TTrev21 (eatting)
3. AdamG (eatting)
4. sussexbythesea (eatting)
5. Mike46 (eatting)
6. Higsta
7. Dentted
8. CastorAcer (eatting)
9.DrrnCour
10.DrummuTT (eating)
11. Brender
12. mondo 
13.SimonD (eating)

*final details!*

6.45 meet at Sainsburys Horsham. Turn left after the barriers and we shall meet down the far end of the car park!

7.30 eta, at the star pub in rusper, just a short run out from Horsham!

Any suggestions put them down!!


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

1. Rich196
2. TTrev21
3. AdamG
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

AdamG said:


> 1. Rich196
> 2. TTrev21
> 3. AdamG
> 4. sussexbythesea
> ...


Great Idea...still relatively new, so first real chance to meet others in the Area (I'm in Littlehampton)
Thanks
Peter


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

1. Rich196
2. TTrev21
3. AdamG
4. sussexbythesea
5. Mike46
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

I'm in!

P.s. shall we go to the pub in cowfold?


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Mike46 said:


> 1. Rich196
> 2. TTrev21
> 3. AdamG
> 4. sussexbythesea
> ...


Ah the Coach House....


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

AdamG said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Rich196
> ...


Yess!!


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Mike46 said:


> AdamG said:
> 
> 
> > Mike46 said:
> ...


Haha - do you work there or something? I live down the road in PG myself.


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

AdamG said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> > AdamG said:
> ...


Nah I live there, oh right not too far. Rich works in Henfield... I think :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeh I work in henfield and drive through pg every day so wave at me hahaha. What am I looking out for?

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Rich196 said:


> Yeh I work in henfield and drive through pg every day so wave at me hahaha. What am I looking out for?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


I go the opposite way towards Worthing every morning - I rather enjoy the road from PG to the A24!! Mine's a silver 225 lowered with rs4s and a rear valance (for now....) - where do you live Rich?

And Mike - do you live in Cowfold or the pub lol?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

I live in Horsham  mike lives in cowfold but no in the pub haha

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

AdamG said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh I work in henfield and drive through pg every day so wave at me hahaha. What am I looking out for?
> ...


Haha you two will match then! Lol

I live in cowfold, that's the shit pub lol. Hare and hounds is the place to be!


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

I almost forgot about that one.

It should look a little different by the meet. I'll keep my eyes peeled for you guys.


----------



## DrumnuTT (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep, I'm in. Rusper, Cowfold wherever


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

> 1. Rich196
> 2. TTrev21
> 3. AdamG
> 4. sussexbythesea
> ...


Sounds good! Count me in.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeh might be able to do this...


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

higsta said:


> > 1. Rich196
> > 2. TTrev21
> > 3. AdamG
> > 4. sussexbythesea
> ...


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh ffs quit properly stupid iPhone


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

> 1. Rich196
> 2. TTrev21
> 3. AdamG
> 4. sussexbythesea
> ...


And another - there's some great driving in that part of Sussex...


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi guys
i might be up for this meet. i used to live in broadfield crawley along time ago and kick about the golden griddle years n years ago god im showing my age.
might just come down for the day /night to see how things have changed. work permiting
will let you all know,
vince


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

millepeed said:


> hi guys
> i might be up for this meet. i used to live in broadfield crawley along time ago and kick about the golden griddle years n years ago god im showing my age.
> might just come down for the day /night to see how things have changed. work permiting
> will let you all know,
> vince


Nice one mate, would be good to catch up!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Should be able to make this also, depends if I'm going away or not.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay so I need to know who is eating, so a table can be booked, put, food against your name if your eating!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

1. Rich196
2. TTrev21
3. AdamG
4. sussexbythesea
5. Mike46 - Eating
6. Higsta
7. Dentted
8. CastorAcer

I'll eat if anyone else cares to join me :lol:

P.S. where we eating?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike46 said:


> 1. Rich196 eating
> 2. TTrev21 eating
> 3. AdamG
> 4. sussexbythesea
> ...


Star, rusper, check post 1 for updated details!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Rich196 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Rich196 eating
> ...


Yep Eating added. Thanks
Peter


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't think I'll eat, but should be there!


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll eat.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, I just stumbled across this one. Might be able to swing past after work, if I don't get outathere too late. And can find Horsham... 

Do I need an armed escort to drive thru Crawley? :?

:lol:


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't worry - Crawley ain't that much worse than Redhill.... 

If you're coming from Reigate to Warnham then going via Dorking or the back way via Leigh/Newdiage//Rusper should be shorter/quicker. And more fun.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Redhill? Think one's heard of that, yar? :?

Will check out the route. TBH will probably be coming from M25 J9. Still, should be some opportunity to play. :twisted:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Wow, I just stumbled across this one. Might be able to swing past after work, if I don't get outathere too late. And can find Horsham...
> 
> Do I need an armed escort to drive thru Crawley? :?
> 
> :lol:


Awesome mate, come along, it would be good to catch up!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Mondo said:


> Redhill? Think one's heard of that, yar? :?
> 
> Will check out the route. TBH will probably be coming from M25 J9. Still, should be some opportunity to play. :twisted:


Ha do you live in High Trees Road or round Beech Road area or something.... Or are you not that posh.... :wink: 

Watch out along the A24 past Holmwood towards Capel - they quite often put mobile vans along there....


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, used to be off Somers Road - twice - which just goes to show poor people live in Reigate too! But we've fallen on hard times, so we're now (whisper it)... south Reigate. 



Think I'll come off the A24 just south of Dorking and use Blackbrook Road/Rusper Road, down towards/thru Newdigate. Looks like fun!

Be good to catch up indeed, Rich. Hell, might even do up your Jubilee clips properly for ya. :wink:


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

I know it all very well - I'm an estate agent and covered that area up til about 6 months ago. Plus I know people round that way and went to school there.

And good idea on the Newdigate/Rusper roads.


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 on the mobile cameras on the dorking road. Have to drive it everyday. 
No food for me thanks.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

higsta said:


> +1 on the mobile cameras on the dorking road. Have to drive it everyday.
> No food for me thanks.


I used to drive it every day as well. Used to look out for them but still got caught a few years back. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Same as that  3 points by the petrol station nudigate end


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Estate agent in a TT living the stereo types!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

higsta said:


> Same as that  3 points by the petrol station nudigate end


Ditto. I used to look out for them but never saw the one that got me. Just came in the post a few weeks later. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

And very funny Rich/Mondo lol! Anyway you've met me Rich - I obviously didn't come accross as the typical estate agent type lol!

I actually got complimented on it by a client today. Personally it's looking a bit tatty atm till I get some bits fitted/sorted. They said it 'must help with the ladies'.


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't work out if that's a compliment or an insult?
Are they saying you look like you need all the help you can get?!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

AdamG said:


> And very funny Rich/Mondo lol! ...


I was hoping you'd get the 'House of Cards' reference. One of my favourite quotes.

Good ol' Francis.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Mondo said:


> AdamG said:
> 
> 
> > And very funny Rich/Mondo lol! ...
> ...


A bit before my time I think.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

higsta said:


> I can't work out if that's a compliment or an insult?
> Are they saying you look like you need all the help you can get?!


I definitely took it as a compliment. Just another weapon in my arsenal.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

AdamG said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > AdamG said:
> ...


Hmmm... maybe you didn't get the reference, then. I didn't post it for the picture, more for his frequent statement of unstated agreement. But maybe you did get it.


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Is it any of you who drives along North Street in Horsham about 6:55 every morning in a silver coup?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Not me! Silly time of the morning!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

higsta said:


> Is it any of you who drives along North Street in Horsham about 6:55 every morning in a silver coup?


Not me. I'm still tucked up in bed. 

Rich also has a silver TT, but pretty sure he's not in Horsham at that time of the morning.... And I know what you're thinking - How do I know?? Becuase he jumped my car for me last week when he went past my house en route to work at about 8.45 lol.


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

:lol: I wish I was still in bed too but it's a race to miss the traffic.

I see quite a few TT's round Horsham these days.

A yellow roadster with private plate - thats been around years
A black 225 coupe usually driven by a young lady
A moro 3.2 coupe
A mauritius 3.2 coupe
A avus 225 coupe

I've seen Rich once (on the day of remap?!) flash past and I've seen Mike once or twice.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

higsta said:


> :lol: I wish I was still in bed too but it's a race to miss the traffic.
> 
> I see quite a few TT's round Horsham these days.
> 
> ...


Haha Yeh you did!!! silly speeds down town roads, hangs head in shame still smiling 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry Rich, I read your pm and then forgot about it! I should be able to make this so count me in


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll eat too...

I'm going to really enjoy the blast up to Horsham via some of the back lanes from Haywards Heath.There's a fun route via Staplefield and Slaugham.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Sorry Rich, I read your pm and then forgot about it! I should be able to make this so count me in


Good man, was gonna drop you another message to remind you in a moment haha

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrumnuTT (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Rich, Yes I would like to eat at the Star on Wednesday. Couldn't send a PM as requested for some reason

Graham


----------



## SimonD (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi - I'm new to the forum, having just acquired a dark green mk 1 225 convertible. I aim to be there, but will go straight to the Star, owing to earlier commitments elsewhere. Put me down to eat!
Thanks.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

DrumnuTT said:


> Hi Rich, Yes I would like to eat at the Star on Wednesday. Couldn't send a PM as requested for some reason
> 
> Graham





SimonD said:


> Hi - I'm new to the forum, having just acquired a dark green mk 1 225 convertible. I aim to be there, but will go straight to the Star, owing to earlier commitments elsewhere. Put me down to eat!
> Thanks.


Nice one will do thanks


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rich

Table is booked with reserved parking. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> Rich
> 
> Table is booked with reserved parking. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks Trev!!!!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, so having never been to this Sainsbury's before, where in the carpark are we meeting? Wanna draw a mark on this pic so I know where to aim?









Mind you, you'll hear me coming, so we should be able to meet up by sound only!


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just go left as soon as you go through the barrier


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

And I'm pretty sure that pictures wrong :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm... quite possibly. It's a Google Maps image, and I can't see a barrier either. They make you pay to enter the supermarket? How absolutely chaaaarming, daaahling. :-*

Perhaps we should be meeting in Waitrose? An altogether better class of tarmac.


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Haha well you only have to pay if your there over half hour... Unless its past 7pm. And you will see the barrier.. :lol:

Waitrose car park is unfortunately very lower class in Horsham! :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

As mike says go through the barrier turn left as soon as possible and Ill be there

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Mondo said:


> Hmmm... quite possibly. It's a Google Maps image, and I can't see a barrier either. They make you pay to enter the supermarket? How absolutely chaaaarming, daaahling. :-*
> 
> Perhaps we should be meeting in Waitrose? An altogether better class of tarmac.


No worse than Morrisons.... Unless of course you drive all the way to Banstead to do your shopping.... :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Banstead? Hell no, far too far away. Actually I walk to Morrisons.  Er, I mean, M&S. :roll:

As for Sainbury's in Redhill... 

See y'all 'bout 6:40ish.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope people haven't cleaned their cars for this... :lol:

Mine was sparkling on Saturday but the weather put end to that!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> I hope people haven't cleaned their cars for this... :lol:
> 
> Mine was sparkling on Saturday but the weather put end to that!


Park next to mine it`s covered in shite....


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

ttrev21 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope people haven't cleaned their cars for this... :lol:
> ...


Mines filthy aswell! :?

But i'm sure Rich will beat us all with a truly filthy car! :lol:


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

You guys. I went to the effort of a clean cos I didn't want to be the only one who hadn't!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hurry up!


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Mexican Carwash anyone?

The heavens have opened!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good evening, thanks for organising Rich. Bloody wipers.... :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

If Wak wants to know who gave you his number, you haven't seen me, right? :roll:

Good to catch up with a few old faces, and meet a few new ones. Oh, and 'Mark Watson', any man who buys me a pint is OK in my books.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done Rich for organising a great night. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Good to see a lot of new faces and catch up with a few familiar ones 

Nice to see Rob hasn`t lost his appetite and will someone please give Brendan his wiper fuse back. 

We even had a visitor all the way from Reigate........god knows how he got over the border without his passport.. :lol:

Roll on November.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Good to meet with everyone..great evening (and of course nice TT's :!: )

Sorry you got caught behind an 'outsider' cross country on the way to the pub Trev :roll: ...
I was going as fast as I could...well nearly 

Great to have a blast on the way home too....oh well wash buckets out for this weekend again [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Peter


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Mondo said:


> If Wak wants to know who gave you his number, you haven't seen me, right? :roll:
> 
> Good to catch up with a few old faces, and meet a few new ones. Oh, and 'Mark Watson', any man who buys me a pint is OK in my books.


OK, 'Mark Watson'.....I've just spent ages Googling the name 'Mark Ward' I must of miss-heard you. Incidentally there is no Welsh comedian called Mark Ward, not that that's really relevant but someone might be inetersted. Well, Mark Watson is quite funny, I think, so that's OK.

It's the first time I've been to any of these meetings and this was good. Loved to see a selection of such different and diverse TTs and I may have found the right suspension height I've been looking for too. It was really good to put a face to some of the people here on the forum and it'd be good to make this a regular event as suggested, especially as I'm only about 3 miles away. Didn't manage to speak to everyone properly on this occasion but will try harder next time.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for making the effort turning up! Even those from far distant lands. Like many have said it was nice to see a lot of new faces and catch up with some old ones!

I shall try and get a couple of pics up soon!

Bender if you want stark to give you a hand with you wipers left me know!

And fat bird let us know how you get on with his wakness. Still need to sort out that inlet manifold :/

Thanks

Richard

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

This has absolutely made my day...

Sent a cheeky little tweet off to Chris Stark, your lookalike from the Scott Mills show and he just tweeted me back... Agreeing with me! :lol: :lol: Almost wet myself with laughter, cheered me up no end!


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah nice work starky, thanks for organising.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, sorry about that. You didn't mishear; I did say Mark Ward. Googled it myself, lucked out, Googled 'Mark welsh comedian' and Bingo! Very funny guy. 

Rich, no rush on the I'm; not sure if I want the hassle TBH. Let me know come the time and I'll think about it again. And yes, will report back after the 630cc jobs go in and it's all been tweaked by HRW this weekend.

PS: HRW - geddit? :wink:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> This has absolutely made my day...
> 
> Sent a cheeky little tweet off to Chris Stark, your lookalike from the Scott Mills show and he just tweeted me back... Agreeing with me! :lol: :lol: Almost wet myself with laughter, cheered me up no end!


Amazing! Hahahaha

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. You didn't mishear; I did say Mark Ward. Googled it myself, lucked out, Googled 'Mark welsh comedian' and Bingo! Very funny guy.
> 
> Rich, no rush on the I'm; not sure if I want the hassle TBH. Let me know come the time and I'll think about it again. And yes, will report back after the 630cc jobs go in and it's all been tweaked by HRW this weekend.
> 
> PS: HRW - geddit? :wink:


Yeh we geddit!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Rich, well organised mate.

I don't think I was the only one that brought his appetite - I noticed a number of clean plates...


----------



## DrumnuTT (Oct 10, 2011)

Good to meet you all last night. Thanks for organising Rich. Good food, a couple of pints, like minded people and more TTs than you can wave a woggly stick at ! Definite recipe for a good evening. Lets do it again

Cheers

G


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Shame the nights are getting darker cos I couldn't really appreciate the little convoy we had going on (for a bit).

I also wish I had eaten as the food looked good!


----------



## SimonD (Jun 6, 2012)

Good to meet you all, and yes hope to do it again some time, and yes Rich I have already forgotten the specialist names you told me - one in Brighton and one in Mannings Heath...?
Thanks.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Something at the weekend would be good, then i can come.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

SimonD said:


> Good to meet you all, and yes hope to do it again some time, and yes Rich I have already forgotten the specialist names you told me - one in Brighton and one in Mannings Heath...?
> Thanks.


Hi Simon no problem

GCS engineering is mannings heath way
http://www.gcsengineering.com

and the guy I normally use along with a few others on the site is Darren at one-zerofour in littlehapton. He is the one that had his own TT show car and know them inside out!
http://www.one-zerofour.com

I shall mention you to him.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Good to meet everyone and put some faces to the names!!

Looking forward to the next meet when my car should be a little more 'up to scratch' and look/sound/shift a little different!! 

Cheers Rich and see you all soon!!


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Is one zero four where g werks used to be?
That was a bloke called Darren too. 
Is it the same guys?
I remember he had a dark green tt for a while.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

higsta said:


> Is one zero four where g werks used to be?
> That was a bloke called Darren too.
> Is it the same guys?
> I remember he had a dark green tt for a while.


Correct yeh he did!!


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

I was there when he had just got it.
You remember the Tesco contaminated fuel thing? I had a MK4 golf at the time and needed the lambda replaced because of that and was down there for the diagnosis via VAGCOM.
Said he bought it off a pilot...

Thats my really interesting story for the day :roll:

I've read quite a few negative things about him but have to say I found him really friendly and helpful.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

higsta said:


> I was there when he had just got it.
> You remember the Tesco contaminated fuel thing? I had a MK4 golf at the time and needed the lambda replaced because of that and was down there for the diagnosis via VAGCOM.
> Said he bought it off a pilot...
> 
> ...


His problem is he is too kind. He will usually do anything to help someone out, he is a great guy and I wouldnt use anyone else, but he not the best business man. He does it because he has loves it. Hence why he is now one-zerofour and no longer G-werks.


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Fair enough mate, I'd go there again as like I said he couldn't of been more helpful. Cheers for recommendation.


----------



## SimonD (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks Rich - I will follow up as recommended...


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Did knowone get any pics from this meet?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike46 said:


> Did knowone get any pics from this meet?


I did just not put them up yet!


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Rich196 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> > Did knowone get any pics from this meet?
> ...


Sort it out mate! :lol:


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

When is the next one, I wanted to come but the weather my way was F###### diabolical, a torrential downpour. Glad you all enjoyed and made the effort despite the rain?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Not this month next, try and do one every couple of months

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Rich, your to-do list looks like this:
1) organise the next meet
2) get yer pictures up
3) sign up for the NvS rolling road day.

In reverse order.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

PS: GBB, you can do task # 3 also. :-*


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Rich, your to-do list looks like this:
> 1) organise the next meet
> 2) get yer pictures up
> 3) sign up for the NvS rolling road day.
> ...


I'll ride up with someone but Im not feeling putting mine on the rollers. I'll have a look to see when it is!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Wuss. Maybe if GBB man's up and runs he can give you a lift. I would, but I suspect you'd be deaf by the time we got there. 

Two weeks this Sunday I believe. Should be a blast!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm hoping to get to the rolling road thing, just need to sort a couple of things out that weekend. Won't be running though!

Anyone else from down this way going? Who's GBB?


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Depending what happens with my blooming car I might go but won't run it....


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> ...Who's GBB?


I was hoping you, in particular, would ask.

GBB - Gay Boy Brendan. :-* You shouldn't lean so suggestively on the back of your own car. :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeeeez, I fell right into that one didn't I!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Did you get your wipers sorted out, BTW? Hope it wan't anything serious (i.e. expensive) :?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Did you get your wipers sorted out, BTW? Hope it wan't anything serious (i.e. expensive) :?


Dodgy earth


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

As Rich says, a dodgy earth. Took ages to figure out and various emails to Wak and texts to Rich, and we accidentally stumbled upon that conclusion when I dropped the motor on my strut after throwing a wobbly!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Photo's 























































Wheel Barrow TT


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

She was admiring my tips!  :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

You've got 2 tips?!?


----------

